# The Real Reason



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (1/12/13)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (1/12/13)

If only they had electricity theyd survive ecig ftw 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (1/12/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/13)

Great one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

